# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  خستگی هایی از جنس کنکور!

## علی سلیمانی

*پس  از پایان امتحانات ترم، به علت فشار ناشی از مطالعه و برنامه‌ریزی، برخی  از داوطلبان، دچار خستگی روحی می‌شوند و نمی­توانند مانند قبل مطالعه کنند.  این مشکل، معمولاً در بهمن و نیز اسفند ماه بیشتر به سراغ داوطلبان  می‌آید؛ البته ممکن است که این مشکل بارها سراغ برخی از داوطلبان بیاید و  ارتباط چندانی با فصل و مواردی مانند آن نداشته باشد. از آنجایی که مطالعه،  نیازمند روحیه‌ای با نشاط است و نباید خستگی، باعث ایجاد مشکل یا دلزدگی  از مطالعه برای کنکور شود، در این مقاله لازم دانستیم تا با شما درباره  شیوه‌های مقابله با این خستگی صحبت کنیم.*
مهم‌ترین  کاری که در چنین شرایطی، یعنی هنگام احساس خستگی و دلزدگی از درس خواندن  برای کنکور، باید انجام دهید این است که از خود بپرسید که چه چیزی باعث پیش  آمدن چنین مشکلی در شما شده است. ممکن است که احساس خستگی از مطالعه برای  کنکور، در بیشتر داوطلبان وجود داشته باشد، اما منشا و علت آن متفاوت است؛  مثلاً گروهی از شما به خاطر تلاش زیادی که برای امتحانات پایان ترم  داشته‌اید، احساس می‌کنید که دیگر نمی‌توانید با همان انرژی و توان پیش  بروید. عده دیگری از داوطلبان از برنامه امتحانی خود عقب می‌افتند و این  موضوع باعث می‌شود تا احساس نگرانی و استرس داشته باشند و ....

در  گفت و گو با دانش‌آموزان کنکوری می‌توان متوجه شد که بیشتر خستگی آنها از  مطالعه و کنکور در اسفند ماه به خاطر این است که در این زمان، برخی از دروس  به پایان رسیده و امتحانات پایان ترم این دروس نیز برگزار شده، اما از  طرفی، برای بسیاری از داوطلبان، دروس پایه، بدون دوره باقی‌مانده و برخی از  دروس پایه هم مطالعه نشده است. برای بسیاری از داوطلبان هم درس‌های دیگر  آغاز می‌شود. سرگشتگی بین دروس مختلف پایه و دغدغه‌ دروس دیگر از یک سو و  نیاز به جمع‌‌بندی دقیق‌تر سایر دروس از سوی دیگر، داوطلب را دچار سر‌درگمی  می‌کند. در مواقعی هم این سردرگمی به یاس، نگرانی و ناامیدی منجر می‌شود.  داوطلبانی که توانایی غلبه بر این سر‌درگمی و یاس را دارند، در ادامه،  نتایج تلاششان را خواهند دید؛ اما کسانی که فرصت قابل توجهی را به دلیل  همین دیدگاه از دست می‌دهند، بندرت امکان جبران می‌یابند؛ پس در قدم اول  بپذیرید که یاس و نگرانی با هر شرایط علمی و مطالعاتی، جز بحرانی‌‌تر کردن  اوضاع، ثمر‌ه‌ دیگری نخواهد داشت.

پس  از اینکه علت یا علل خستگی و دلزدگی خود را یافتید، آنها را در محلی  بنویسید و به خود بگویید که چون به هدف والا و مهمی مانند قبولی در کنکور  می‌اندیشید، به وجود آمدن چنین مشکلات و مسایلی نمی‌تواند در روند رو به  جلوی موفقیت و پیروزی شما مانعی ایجاد کند. با توجه به اینکه احساس دلزدگی و  خستگی از مطالعه برای کنکور در بسیاری از داوطلبان با احساس استرس از درس  نخواندن و نیز عذاب وجدان همراه است، این موضوع می‌تواند بیشتر به داوطلب  آسیب بزند و باعث افت بیشتر او شود؛ به همین دلیل، سعی کنید که حتی اگر  قرار است چند روزی را دست از مطالعه کشیده و فقط استراحت کنید، به خود  بقبولانید که برای مطالعه بهتر در آینده نزدیک و آمادگی بیشتر و با انرژی  برای کنکور به چنین استراحتی نیاز دارید؛ پس استرس و عذاب وجدان را از خود  دور کنید و بدانید که خیلی از داوطلبان در شرایط شما به سر می‌برند.

ممکن  است که علت خستگی شما، صرفاً مطالعه پیوسته و طولانی با صرف انرژی فراوان  برای امتحانات و کنکور باشد. اگر چنین موضوعی، باعث دلزدگی شما شده است،  چند روزی را به خود استراحت دهید. در این مدت، اصلاً به کنکور و برنامه  مطالعاتی خود فکر نکنید و فقط کاری را انجام دهید که باعث شادی و خوشحالی  شما می‌شود. مسلماً حذف افکار منفی و ناامید‌کننده و شک نکردن به توانایی و استعداد خود و به یادآوردن موفقیت‌های تحصیلی و تمرکز روی دروس قوی می‌تواند اولین و ساده‌ترین  راهکار تلقی شود. این روش ذهنی به عنوان اولین قدم می‌تواند زمینه‌ فعالیت  جدی و جدیدی را برای شما ایجاد کند؛ پس این کار را حتماً جدی بگیرید و سعی  کنید که در اسفند ماه یا هر زمانی که در روند آمادگی‌تان برای کنکور رخوت  ایجاد شد، بیش از همیشه مثبت‌‌تر بیندیشید و باور کنید که جز تلاش، راهی  برای موفقیت وجود ندارد، و دست از فعالیت کشیدن، معادل شکست و به دست آوردن  نتایج بدتر خواهد بود.

در  قدم بعد، حتماً لازم است که در یک برگه، فهرست تمام فعالیت‌های مورد‌ نظر  خود را یادداشت کنید تا برای خودتان مشخص شود حجم کار‌هایی را که می‌خواهید  انجام دهید، در چه حد و سطحی است. در ابتدا بهتر است که اشکالات و کارهای نیمه تمام خود را در هر درس مشخص کنید و برای رفع و انجام آنها برنامه‌ریزی کنید.

      در صورتی که بر دروس نیمسال اول خود تسلّط ندارید دروس ترم دوم را همگام  با مدرسه پیش بروید و در کنار آن، ضعف‌ها و کاستی‌های خود را در دروس ترم  اول جبران کنید و به بازآموزی دروس یاد شده بپردازید. می‌توانید یکی از  دروس پایه را که در آن ضعف عمده ای دارید، انتخاب کرده و (طبق جدولی که  تنظیم کرده‌اید) در روزهای باقی مانده تا عید و حتی در ایام عید نیز آنها  را تقسیم کنید؛ یعنی در کنار دروس ترم دوم، ضعف‌های ترم اول را جمع بندی  کنید. برای دوره‌ دروسی که قبلاً مطالعه کرده‌اند، وقتی را در نظر بگیرید.  مسلماً امکان فعالیت در اولویت‌های سوم و چهارم برای تعداد کمی از داوطلبان  کوشا، میسر و فراهم است و انتظار نمی‌رود که تمام افراد به اجرای چنین  برنامه‌ای قادر باشند، اما نباید نگران باشید؛ چرا که اگر شما فقط به درستی  بتوانید اولویت‌های اول و دوم را نیز انجام داده و به پایان ببرید، در  انتهای اسفند و تعطیلات نوروز با آرامش خاطر از یادگیری خوب خود می‌توانید  به انجام اولویت‌های سوم و چهارم پیشنهادی بپردازید. نکته‌ آخر اینکه سعی  کنید در انتخاب دروس پایه برای مطالعه در اولویت دوم، تا حد امکان دروسی را  برگزینید که با سر ‌فصل‌های آزمون‌های بعدی‌تان سازگاری داشته باشد تا  بتوانید در کسب نتیجه،‌ موفق باشید.

چنانچه  بر دروس نیمسال اول خود بخوبی تسلّط دارید دروس ترم دوم را همگام با مدرسه  پیش بروید و به مطالعه و تست زدن دروس پایه بپردازید. در مرحله آخر، تعداد  جلسه (واحد مطالعاتی) لازم برای مطالعه یا تست‌زنی را پیش‌بینی کنید؛  البته ممکن است که پیش بینی شما دارای خطای کمی باشد؛ اما این مهم نیست؛  زیرا به هر حال، شما با انجام این کار در درس مورد نظر کمی رشد خواهید کرد و  در دوره های بعدی (فروردین و...) فرصت مجددی برای مطالعه و تست زنی خواهید  داشت.

داوطلبان  گروه آزمایشی علوم ریاضی و فنی با سطح درسی متوسط سعی کنند تا قبل از عید،  دروس ریاضی و فیزیک را اتمام و جمع‌بندی کنند و داوطلبان گروه آزمایشی  علوم تجربی، وقت خود را روی اتمام و جمع بندی دروس زیست شناسی و شیمی  متمرکز نمایند و در کنار این دروس یکی از درس‌های عمومی را که در آن  ضعیف‌تر هستند مطالعه و جمع بندی کنند. داوطلبان ضعیف باید مباحثی را که در  بودجه بندی سؤالات کنکور، ارزش سؤالی بیشتری دارند، بخوانند و تمرین کنند  تا بر آنها مسلط شوند. این گروه می توانند بعضی از مباحث را حذف کنند و به  این صورت تسلط خود را در مباحث دیگر بیشتر نمایند. در هر صورت، کلیه  داوطلبان، چه آنهایی که از وقت خود بخوبی استفاده کرده اند یا آنهایی که  فکر می کنند وقت خود را هدر داده‌اند، بایستی از ایام باقی‌مانده بخوبی  استفاده نمایند. بدیهی است که مطالعه در این ایام، که حدوداً چهار ماه به  کنکور مانده است، در نتیجه کنکور، بسیار سرنوشت‌ساز و تعیین کننده است.  داوطلبانی که فکر می‌کنند زمان لازم را برای آماده شدن برای کنکور ندارند و  حجم بالایی از دروس را نخوانده اند، می توانند مطالب و دروس را به صورت  گزینشی مطالعه کنند. برای این منظور می توانند به توصیه های زیر عمل کنند:

1  - هیچ درسی از جمله دروسی را که فکر می کنید در آنها ضعیف هستید، حذف  نکنید و به ضعف و قوت خود در مباحث درسی توجه کنید. مباحثی را که ساده تر  است بخوانید و مرور کنید و مباحث وقت گیر و دشوار را حذف کنید.

2- روی دروسی که در کنکور اهمیت بیشتر و ضرایب بالاتری دارند بیشتر تمرکز کنید.

3-  به مباحثی که در بودجه بندی سؤالات کنکور، ارزش سؤالی بالایی دارند بیشتر توجه کنید.

4- ساعات مطالعه خود را بتدریج بالا برده و درس یا مطالبی را که کامل نخوانده اید تا حد مسلط شدن مطالعه کنید.

5- وقت  خود را صرف مطالعه مطالبی کنید که در این فاصله زمانی می‌توانید با مطالعه  آنها نتیجه بگیرید. مباحث دشوار و وقت گیر را فعلاً کنار بگذارید.

6-  در  دروس اختصاصی پایه، یادداشت ها و خلاصه درس‌ها را مرور کنید. اشکالات و  نقاط ضعف خود را مشخص نموده و اوقاتی را برای برطرف کردن نقاط ضعف خود در  نظر بگیرید. مباحثی را که ضعف دارید مجدداً مطالعه کنید.

علاوه  بر اقداماتی که در بالا به آن اشاره شد، وقتی دچار سرخوردگی و خستگی از  مطالعه شدید یا احساس کردید که تلاش و کوشش شما به نتیجه کافی و مورد رضایت  شما منجر نشده است، به این نکات نیز توجه کنید:

*الف- شما تنها نیستید*

یادتان  باشد که داوطلبان بسیار زیادی در سال‌های قبل در این زمان، دچار این احساس  شده و براحتی نیز توانسته‌اند با استفاده از راهکارهای کوچک و تغییراتی در  برنامه ریزی خود، هم بر احساس دلزدگی و هم بر عقب‌ماندگی درسی خود مسلط  شوند. اگر چنین شرایطی برای شما پیش آمد، بدانید که شما تنها نیستید و  می‌توانید با چند روز استراحت خوب، بازنگری در برنامه‌ریزی و افزایش همت و  توانتان، بر این موضوعات غلبه کنید.

*ب- ورزش را فراموش نکنید*

حتماً  می‌دانید که ورزش کردن باعث ایجاد هورمون آندروفین در بدن شما و موجب بروز  نشاط و سرحالی می شود. یکی از راه‌های غلبه بر احساس ناامیدی و خستگی هم  این است که هر روز، ده تا پانزده دقیقه به یک ورزش هوازی بپردازید.  ورزش‌های هوازی به ورزش‌هایی (مثل دویدن، شنا کردن، طناب زدن و ...) گفته  می‌شود که طی آن، بدن پیوسته از اکسیژن استفاده می‌کند. اگر از همین امروز،  ده تا پانزده دقیقه در طول روز این کار را انجام دهید، قطعاً در نشاط و  سرحالی شما نقش مؤثری خواهد داشت؛ به علاوه، ورزش انرژی بیشتری به شما  می‌دهد تا برنامه هایتان را در طول روز بهتر دنبال کنید و کمتر خسته شوید.

*پ-به اهدافتان فکر کنید*

یکی  از مهم‌ترین کارهایی که داوطلبان برای مقابله با احساس دلزدگی و ناامیدی  از ادامه مطالعه برای کنکور باید انجام دهند این است که به طور پیوسته  اهداف خود را به خودشان یادآوری کنند. می‌توانید برای انجام این کار، شب‌ها  قبل از استراحت، خود را در رشته و دانشگاه مورد نظر خودتان تصور کنید و  راه‌های رسیدن به این اهداف را در ذهنتان مرور کنید. روی در و دیوار، جملات  مثبت بنویسید و ایمان داشته باشید که به نتیجه تلاش و کوشش خود خواهید  رسید. به توانایی‌های خود اعتماد کنید و پیوسته به خاطر داشته باشید که  هنوز وقت زیادی برای جبران ضعف‌ها و کاستی‌های درسی‌تان وجود دارد.

روزی  بین دانشمندان درباره این موضوع که مهم‌ترین قسمت بدن کدام است، بحث و گفت  و گو پیش آمد. هر فردی، قسمتی از بدن را به عنوان مهم‌ترین و حیاتی‌ترین  بخش بدن معرفی می‌نمود و دیگران با آن مخالفت می‌کردند. در میان این بحث و  گفت و گو، یکی از دانشمندان آرام و ساکت نشسته بود و به صحبت‌های بقیه گوش  می داد. دیگران از او پرسیدند که نظر شما در این خصوص چیست. او گفت که به  نظر وی تمام قسمت‌های بدن مثل قلب، معده، غدد و ... که بقیه به آنها اشاره  کردند مهم است، اما مهم‌ترین بخش کانالی خیالی بین مغز و زبان است؛ یعنی هر  چیزی را که ما تصور کرده و به زبان می‌آوریم، به طور مستقیم بر مغز و روح  ما اثر می گذارد. اگر تصورات و اهداف خوب یا بدی داشته باشیم، به آنها فکر  کنیم یا آنها را به زبان بیاوریم مغز ما چنان قدرتی دارد که به آنها دست  خواهد یافت؛ پس مراقب کانال خیال‌پردازی خود باشید و تصورات خوب و مثبت را  جایگزین دلزدگی‌ها و خستگی‌ها بکنید و مطمین باشید که به آنها خواهید رسید.منبع : هفته نامه پیک سنجش
علی سلیمانی

----------


## mh81

آپ

----------

